# alright....how do you clean baby poop off a mattress??



## *mama moose*

I woke up this morning in squishy wet baby poop (thank god shes breastfed....) and after changing her and the sheets it seems a lot of it soaked through onto my mattress.... and I have no idea how to get it out! I tried wiping with baby wipes but it just smeared it around...
any tips??
what a wonderful way to wake up, huh?


----------



## kelly_amber

I feel for you! Not as bad, but I woke up with my ds crawling on me and he threw up all over me, face and all, I knew it was going to be a dandy day, If you have a small spot cleaner or carpet cleaner, you can try that. Sorry I don't have any other suggestions. We used a carpet cleaner for cleaning our mattress a while back, but if you dont have access to one you probly wouldnt want to rent one just for that. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## wanderinggypsy

I agree. Use a carpet cleaner if you have access to one. A shop vac would do the trick too... I"d just mist the spot with vinegar and water, then shop vac it dry.

Good luck, and yes thank goodness it's breastmilk poo rather than narsty formula poo.


----------



## merpk

We had cats and so had ample supply of Nature's Miracle, which takes cat odors out of everything. And, well, cleans the stain, too. Works just fine for baby poop.










You might want to go to a pet store to get some.


----------



## RockStarMom

Been there, done that!








I would wipe up all the solids, then put my weight on a towel to absorb as much moisture as possible, then scrub it with soap and water, and then drench it in Nature's Miracle- that stuff is awesome.
I have a waterproof mattress cover that's saved the bed many times too.


----------



## melanie83103

I'd just use soap and water. I hate those strong cleaners for carpets and mattresses - they are so stinky!

By the way, my waterproof mattress cover has saved me many times! If it's not baby poo, it's barf or breastmilk or who knows what else....









Melanie


----------



## mamaheids

Two words BAC-OUT (or is it one word since it is hyphenated?)
BioKleen Bac-Out is amazing- natural enzymes get rid of stains and odors on everything-including baby poop on our mattress, dog diarreha (sp?) & vomit on our new carpet, baby poop stains on clothes and cloth dipes...


----------



## carpeter

*mama moose* said:


> I woke up this morning in squishy wet baby poop (thank god shes breastfed....) and after changing her and the sheets it seems a lot of it soaked through onto my mattress.... and I have no idea how to get it out! I tried wiping with baby wipes but it just smeared it around...
> any tips??
> what a wonderful way to wake up, huh?





kelly_amber said:


> I feel for you!
> 
> Not as bad, but I woke up with my ds crawling on me and he threw up all over me, face and all.
> 
> I knew it was going to be a dandy day, If you have a small spot cleaner or carpet cleaner, you can try that.
> 
> Sorry I don't have any other suggestions.
> 
> We used a carpet cleaner for cleaning our mattress a while back, but if you dont have access to one you probly wouldnt want to rent one just for that. Best of Luck to you!


Upholstery shampoo and an extractor machine should get most of it out.

You can then deodorise and treat with a small amount of low content hydrogen peroxide.


----------

